# Hurricane Bill Drops By Tomorrow



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Another great day of weather here in Nova Scotia. In fact it's been a great August. Lots of sun with temperatures in the late twenties and even pushing beyond thirty at times. Tomorrow promises to be a little different with the arrival of Hurricane Bill.

Current temperature is 23 degrees C, pressure is 1016 millibars and steady. The humidity is about 75% and you can see for miles. Wind is from the WSW at about 10 knots and there is just a little alto ***ulus starting to appear in the western sky. We would have had supper out on the back deck again but I just finished lashing the patio furniture down. I even got around to nailing down an errant piece of flashing (something I have been putting off for about a year).

Bill is expected to pass between Halifax and Sable Island tomorrow at noon bringing sustained winds of 50 knots and up to 5 inches of rain. Tides are expected to be about 7 feet above normal.

Should be an interesting day!

The attached thumbnail shows the Bedford Basin about an hour ago


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

It appears I am to be spared in Rothesay ( Saint John ) The storm seems to be tracking south and will catch Yarmouth and Halifax . Did fill up with some gas however in case the power goes out and I need to run the generator .

Good Luck . Derek


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

We are dodging the hurricanes so far this season but have been through plenty here in Florida, 50 knots of wind does not sound much until it is sustained and then the strong cells come through. 

Stay safe and let us all know that you are OK after it passes.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Hurricane 'Juan'*

I was 'Day Sailing' around Macnabs Island September 28th 2003.We managed to get moored at the Arnedale Yacht Club a couple of hours before 'Juan' hit Halifax, a night to remember. What a mess !!!!!

I hope its a lot less for you this time. 

Good Luck, Regards


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Still QuietOut There*

Time to turn in. The wind has dropped and is out of the south west now. It's still very quiet out there with little change in the barometric pressure. The latest information from Environment Canada seems to indicate that Bill is sticking to the predicted track.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm out West, I've called my kid 3 times with instructions on weatherizing the house. Last call I told him if I was there I'd kick in him in the ass for telling me that it was going to miss. 
He told me the same thing for Jaun and slept through it all.

Those clouds look bad.
The picture makes me homesick.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope all you guys down East don't have too many problems from "Bill" (the hurricane)as it doesn't sound that great from all that is said on the TV


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Good Luck Nova Scotian, Rather be afloat and running with sea room, than being ashore in a cat 4. I hope that not too many bits fall off, hold tight!

=Bill=


----------



## bill connolly (Oct 28, 2006)

If you think 50 knot winds are something to worry about, you would not like to live in the Shetland Isles. In the few years I lived there we had winds of 50 konts and over every winter, and more than once. 
As long as there was a vessel on the berth we had to have a man on the the berth, which meant we had to walk the 150 meters from the road to the control room even if the wind was gusting over 60 knots.

Bill.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*It's Starting to Rain Here*

We have had a few short heavy rain showers and the wind is out of the north now at about 15 knots. The barometer shows 1010 millibars and has started to fall. A few cancellations at the airport but that will change. My daughter is scheduled to fly out to Montreal at 1400 hrs but there is little hope of that happening.

Halifax seems to be better prepared for this one than it was when Hurricane Juan landed in 2003.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I am sure there is not a roll of TP to be had in the stores


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

Bill, It is not the 50 knots of sustained winds that are hard to deal with as many of us who lived on the west coast of Scotland can attest to but the storm cells that are present within a hurricane. These are like mini twisters and in a Cat 1 hurricane the winds in the cells can easily reach 150+ and that is waht catches people out and cause the severe damage. 

We had a hurricane pass thru' Fort Lauderdale a few years ago and it was recorded as a Cat 1 but I saw with my own eyes two steel "I" beams of 14" x 18" and 3/4" thick be bent over like a bit of plastic.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Bill off Halifax*

Hurricane Bill is just passing by Halifax at the moment. It is still a Cat' 1 hurricane but appears to be weakening. Conditions here in Bedford are not as severe as predicted and we are told they will start to improve in about three hours.

One thumbnail shows a picture of the Bedford Basin taken a few minutes ago. Not much to see. Barometer shows 995 millibars and falling, temperature is about 22 C, wind is from the NE and gusting to about 45 knots at times. Heavy rain showers and not much visibility. I didn't notice any signs of damage when I walked up the road to take the picture.

The other thumbnail shows a sat' image at about the same time.

No problems so far. We still have power and my runner beans are holding their own.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I was watching it on the news, it always astounds me about the dumbasses who want to go watch the surf.
Officials should allow the gene pool be lightened by a few idiots, by letting them go on the rocks and beaches.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Saw that there were line ups of cars going down to Betty's Cove to watch the waves. Where are their brains????
Might loss a few stupid people but its "their rights" to have someone help rscue them regardless of the risks they are inflicting on other people


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Peggy's Cove Lemmings*



JoK said:


> I was watching it on the news, it always astounds me about the dumbasses who want to go watch the surf.
> Officials should allow the gene pool be lightened by a few idiots, by letting them go on the rocks and beaches.


Yes...the Peggy's Cove Lemmings were out in force again tying up the RCMP and other vital services. It's quiet here now. Things have lightened up a great deal. The glass is up and the rain has turned to drizzle. I think we have been lucky with this one. I know the coming winter will bring worse conditions with its Northeasters and weather bombs.

I hope the guys in CB and Newfoundland fare as well.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Turned out to be a non event in New Brunswick . Storm moved out over colder water . We did get some rain but nothing severe . My little boat " Mahout " is sitting happily at her mooring and I may go out tomorrow for a fish.
Happy Days Derek


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm glad I live in Cheshire where the climate is benign and we have no extremes to talk about. I have an old seafaring contemprary ( now retired) who has lived in Oz for many years. He used to deride me for the ****ty weather we had whilst they were having BBQs in the sunshine etc. Gradually however, over the years the tone changed - lawn dead - no rain for 6 months, later - forest fires - next - house abandoned.
Give me Blighty.
PS I am tempted however by an offer in the Sunday paper for a Fred Olsen cruise from Montreal to NY in early October - calls at the various places en route. Cheap too !!


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

In the 1980's I had to drive to Cheshire from Scotland, ended up in monsoon conditions and spent a night in a school as the whole town, I forget which one, was under water. I think it took them about a week to dry the town out. Can you remember that.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

A non-event here in Hubbards Cove. Plenty of rain but wind was from NE to NW and we were well protected. Not one boat disturbed from the moorings and even my basement is still dry!


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Nova Scotian said:


> Yes...the Peggy's Cove Lemmings were out in force again tying up the RCMP and other vital services. It's quiet here now. Things have lightened up a great deal. The glass is up and the rain has turned to drizzle. I think we have been lucky with this one. I know the coming winter will bring worse conditions with its Northeasters and weather bombs.
> 
> I hope the guys in CB and Newfoundland fare as well.


I am glad that all was well this time. Thank you for giving such an interesting on the spot report of what it is like to be in the track of a hurricane.

We expect to get what's left of Bill on wednesday in the UK in the form of wind and rain. Thanks for that as well!


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Marine Jockey
Can't recall a town being flooded between Scotland and Cheshire. However I think the weather has changed soemwhat insofar as we seem to have more monsoon type rainfall this year. That is, exceptionally heavy rain which doesn't last very long.
It's been a great year for fruit and veg. I have started freezing blackberries and will follow on with elderberries, sloes, plums, rosehips, crab apples etc and I will make my "Hedgerow jelly" as usual . I have it on oatcakes for breakfast nearly all the year round. Full of vitamins and goodness - and all free !!


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

sidsal,

The town was somewhere in Cheshire as I remember trying to get to a friends in Delamere. 

What are "sloes" and what is "Hedgerow jelly", I recognize all of the other names and think back to collecting rose hips over 45 to nearly 50 years ago when we got paid to collect them.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

MARINEJOCKY said:


> sidsal,
> 
> The town was somewhere in Cheshire as I remember trying to get to a friends in Delamere.
> 
> What are "sloes" and what is "Hedgerow jelly", I recognize all of the other names and think back to collecting rose hips over 45 to nearly 50 years ago when we got paid to collect them.


Was the town Carlisle? 
Sloes are very small bitter wild plum-type fruit. They are almost black with a 'bloom' on them and are ready about now. They need a lot of sugar when they are cooked but if you leave them to soak in gin you get sloe gin - very tasty.
I haven't heard of Hedgerow jelly but suspect it might be made of blackberries.


----------



## ray bloomfield (Oct 31, 2007)

Could it have been hedgehog jelly made by the old style true romanies (i kid you not)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Heeheee
Todays political cartoon in the Halifax paper. It says it all.
http://thechronicleherald.ca/toon.php


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

The wind's gusted a F9 here, looks like we could be in for a bit of a windy day and that he's paying us a visit now!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bill passing through southern England today, but he is now on his last legs.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Now we have Danny due over Nova Scotia on Sunday but he looks like a mild one, estimating 65 mph winds which means downgraded to a tropical storm by the time it hit's us. Hopefully another non-event.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/hurricane/track_e.html


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

Keltic Star said:


> Hopefully another non-event.
> 
> Keep the non-events coming. Myself and the mehim sahib with two friends are planning a trip to NS and Newfyland in October. Any more wind and there'll be no colours to look at.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Cabot Trail*



Skye Sierra said:


> Keltic Star said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully another non-event.
> ...


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Just bring the Caper to English translation manual.


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

Nova Scotian said:


> You will not be disappointed if you find yourself on Cape Breton's Cabot Trail anytime between October 7th and 14th.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nova Scotian


Thanks NS, We're due over to Halifax on the 29th Sep and returning 13th Oct and are really looking forward to it. No worries about the wind - we're used to it on Skye. Just hope you all over there don't get hit too hard.

Regards Roger


----------

